# New Forum 4 Free Web Hosting



## Slam Team (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey Raaabo... It would be good if u put a Forum for Free Web Hosting Sites.. Many ppl would be searching for a good paid/free remote hosting service.. What da ya ppl of the forum think.


----------



## vysakh (Mar 11, 2005)

I remember that Go4i had googled and created a webpage on his site. He posted about it here. it was also included in batty's unofficial thread for newcomers


----------



## hmvrulz (Mar 12, 2005)

I have a free hosting of


1000mb space
15 gb bandwidth
cpanel 10
fantastico
many pre installed scripts of php, cgi,
supports ssl
*
if you have 1000 post you get a top level domain free. *

but you have to post in the forum to get those
but its worth the posts.


----------



## hmvrulz (Mar 12, 2005)

i had made a list of freehosting. many may have turned in to paid not sure.

*Nxacto.com* <-----Best

*www.yousendit.com 
*www.35mb.com 
*www.ultimatehosting.org 
*www.sendthisfile.com 
*www.30mb.com 
*www.100webspace.com/ 
*www.sitesled.com/ 
*www2.chinamofile.com/save.jsp 
*www.freewebtown.com 
*www.freehomepages.com (Only Zips) 
*www.250free.com 
*koolpages.com (Only Zips & Log In Everyday.Then It works Excellent) 
*freehostz.com 
*thefreeserver.com 
*www.95mb.com 
*www.tripod.com 
*free.hostdepartment.com 
*web.surgut.info (Only Zips) 
*www.streamload
*www.q6.net
*members.lycos.co.uk/
*www.geocities.com 
*www.tegamultimedia.com/cgi-bin/easyhost.cgi 
*www.fleebo.com/ 
*www.web1000.com/ 
*www.0hosts.com/webhosts.php 
*www.webspaceempire.de/ 
*www.webspacehammer.de/ 
*abey-tech.com/ 
*www.coolfreepages.com/ 
*www.dk3.com/hosting/ 
*www.envyhost.com/signup.php 
*free.fairmount.nu/ 
*www.flushnet.net/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*free.fxosonline.com/ 
*www.homepage-host.uni.cc/index1.html 
*www.host.sk/ 
*www.iddover.com/signup1.php 
*my.kid-d.com/ 
*www.nelie.org/home/ 
*www.newbiesite.com/index2.asp?Affid=14 
*www.novasight.net/ 
*home.phatsites.co.uk/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.spaceports.com/ 
*www.t35.com/ 
*www.tbns.net/ 
*www.thx.to/register.html 
*www.webcamdream.com/ 
*www.xoasis.com/ 
*www.8ung.at/ 
*free.kylegush.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.cygo.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*hosting.metazoan.net/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.livin4.com/users/jgwy/cg...create_user.cgi 
*www.phlurns.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*armservers.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.graffitirose.net/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.xoomland.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.elitelit.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.piczonline.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.dooot.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.gshare.net/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.uaeuae.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.webspace-empire.de/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.flushnet.net/cgi-bin/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.firetwirl.net/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*webcams.tpafla.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.neocities.us/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.mybbs.biz/roadzh/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*free.cx001.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*spacefree.co.uk/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*accettura.com/signup/ 
*spacefree.co.uk 
*www.hkmusic.uni.cc/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.warfactory.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.speedsurf.to/ 
*anyxhost.com/webhosting.htm 
*www.coolnice.net/myhost/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.host69.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*xt365.chanix.net/free/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.the-alien.net/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*www.70megs.com/cgi-bin/megs/...create_user.cgi 
*freec.63dns.com:8006/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*free.cx001.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*quickfox.org/ (150mb, ftp, noads, no file size limit) 
*my.kid-d.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*free.cx001.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*host.3599.com/ 
*www.servernova.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi 
*free.cx001.com/cgi-bin/create_user.cgi
*www.zodanet.com
*www.zhosting.tk
*www.advantagehost.co.uk
*www.freewebs.com
*www.streamload.com 
*www.edealseek.com/hosting/freehosting.htm
*hostingzoom.com
*dhost.info
*xdrive.com
*zap3x.com 
*advertising.shyper.com/
*www.domaindlx.com 
*www.1asphost.com
*www.freefilehosting.com/ 
*myfilestash.com/ 
*www.yousendit.com 
*www.nxacto.com


----------



## ~Romil (Mar 13, 2005)

This topic in Software Reviews? Looks bit odd to me 

I've one word of caution though. Be careful while playing with free web hosting.

Got any serious stuff to do? Turn to a paid-reliable-easy-to-reach-secure Web hosting.


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 13, 2005)

Whoa that was a huge list man.. thnx .. I'll try them..n btw wouldn't it be better if there were a new forum for web hosting services.. reviews and comments...


----------



## Ashootosh (Mar 13, 2005)

how many of these support ASP.NET??? I dont think so any!!!.............. any idea??


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 13, 2005)

@hmvrulz

Great JOB...........................

I am sure registering with many of them to increase my space ONLINE !


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 14, 2005)

@ hmvrulz .. U shud have put a description for them ..as we don't know which  of them are supporting php,asp,cgi,sql etc.. cuz most of them wud be satisfied with a plain vanilla html one.. and 4 some ppl they need php and other extensions..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 14, 2005)

@hmv haven tried all the links.. but this is wat i tried first..

*www.host.sk/ and it said it doesn support my country!!


----------



## vwad (Mar 22, 2005)

host.sk is useless. 

since it has lotsa limitations

i prefer dhost.info but they have ended there new signups and they are very strict about it.

they have xthost.info though which will create your account in 5 seconds


----------



## cheetah (Mar 22, 2005)

I liked the webhosting page on go4is site.Its da best.


----------



## BONZI (Mar 22, 2005)

My site is hosted on explosive-hosting.com.  Thx to sr_ultimate 

Features*

200mb	
2000mb	(bandwidth)
cpanel
Email Accounts 	Unlimited	
MySql Databases 	Unlimited	
Fantastico?	Yes	

Also it has:
Crontab
PGP/GPG
Addon Cgi Scripts
Interchange Shopping Cart
Agora Shopping Cart
PHPBB2
Chat Rooms
Entropy Banner
Entropy Search
Java Countdown
Java Clock
Counter
Advanced Guestbook
Simple Guestbook
Random Html Generator
Simple Cgi Wrapper
Mysql
PhpMyAdmin
PhpPgAdmin
Email Account Manager
Webmail
Default Address Manager
Autoresponder Manager
Email Filtering Manager
Forwader Manager
Mailman List Manager
Ability to Change MX
Ability to Trace an email address
Spamassassin
Ftp Account Manager
Ftp Settings
Backup Manager
Webprotect
Password Change
Customer Error Pages
Mime Types Manager
Apache Handlers Manager
Hotlink Protection
Redirect Manager
Frontpage
Search Engine Submit Tool
Ip Deny Manager
Network Tools
Subdomain Manager
Parked Domain Manager
Addon Domain Manager
Subdomain Stats
Webalizer Stats
Awstats Stats
Analog Stats
Last Visitors Stats
Bandwidth Stats
Error Log
Raw Access Logs
Email Scripts (cgiemail,formmail)
File Manager
Disk Usage Viewer
Fantastico
Index Manager
Change Language
SSL Manager
SSL Host Installer
Email Domain Forwarding
Support System Submission
Image Manager
Box Trapper Spam Trap
Leech Protect
Stats Selector


Also go here :*www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php

or go here: *www.freewebspace.net/forums/index.php? (Its fantastic)


----------



## vwad (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW BONZI !! Thats a kewl information you give.

You have right username, 

BONZIBUDDY !!


----------



## vij26 (Mar 22, 2005)

go 2: nic.ch.vu it is free


----------



## surdy (Mar 24, 2005)

is there any free site that offers respectable amount of space ....and puts no ads


----------



## theraven (Mar 24, 2005)

ecwhost.com
dhost.info
im pretty sure ppl have pointed that out before !


----------



## hmvrulz (Mar 25, 2005)

*Best Free Host*

Webmanage.org

3gb Space
25gb Bandwidth
100 Posts Needed on their forum

99.5% Uptime Guaranteed!
Agora Shopping Cart
Apache Handlers
Backup Facilities Available
Bulletin Board (Invision, phpBB, YaBB)
CGI Center
Change Language
Chatroom, PhpMyChat etc scripts
cPanel 9 [9.4.1-RELEASE 64]
Cron jobs
Custom Error Pages
Disk Usage stats
Error log
Fantastico 2 (Now moved under Auto-Installer scripts.)
File Manager
Frontpage Extensions
FTP Manager
HotLink Protection
Index Manager
IP Deny Manager
JSP / TOMCAT
Manage OpenPGP Keys
MIME Types
MySQL version 4.0.18-standard
Network Tools
Password Protect Directories
PERL version 5.8.1
PHP version 4.3.8
Raw Access Logs
Raw Log Manager
Redirects
Scripts Library
Search Engine Submiter
SSH/Shell Access
SSL Manager
Subdomain Stats
TCL
Ultra Fast Servers
Unlimited Addon-Domains *
Unlimited Email Accounts *
Unlimited Email filters *
Unlimited Email Forwarders *
Unlimited Ftp Accounts *
Unlimited Mailing Lists *
Unlimited MySQL Databases *
Unlimited Parked-Domains *
Unlimited Sub-Domains *
Web/FTP Stats


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 8, 2005)

My best site is Yahoo! Geocities!! Upload all the files to geocities with Easy Upload. Use a URL redirector..........
I haven't come across much of Page designing so I onlt have ZIPS, images and HTML pages for uploads.............
And I use Geocities Anti-Ads technique to remove all the ads..........
Isn't that great?? PM for more............


----------



## surdy (Apr 9, 2005)

wat is Anti-Ads Technique ..please enligten me


----------



## Thilak (Apr 9, 2005)

*Reply ............*

Hello , 

            Why not u try to  Rapidshare web hosting+webspace &  

             Web town.com 

                                     Thilak


----------

